# Olympic Hotties !



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Probably the extra test in my system but I've been mighty impressed with the talent on show in this years Olympics 

Particularly impressed with Zara Dampney in our women's beach volleyball team..



Obv there's Jess Ennis who I've definitely got a soft spot for, who else have you noticed?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Chris Hoy's quads :whistling:


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

How bout this guy !


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Some of the heptathletes have got maxing abs.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

She's a lovely looking woman.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Siphasi said:


> How bout this guy !
> 
> View attachment 90510


Shame it dont make em go fast enough to beat our boys eh! Typical krauts, all show and no go.Is that racist?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Siphasi said:


> How bout this guy !
> 
> View attachment 90510


And some of the 'broom stick leg' members on here moan about not being able to find trousers to fit their average sized legs :tongue:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Chris Hoy's quads :whistling:


wow gorgeous


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

and that fvcker aint on gear  tom platz just about had quads like that


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Siphasi said:


> How bout this guy !
> 
> View attachment 90510


That there Celltech & creatine me thinks:whistling:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Jessica Ennis, She's a hottie :thumb:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

anna watkins who won the gold in the rowing today would get motorboat'd


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Need pics !


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

That silver medal winner in the judo looked great in her interview, have no idea what her name was.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Gemma gibbons


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Jess ennis what's not to like?

I would let her throw my javelin any day


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Russia's enormous weightlifter Dmitry Klokov. Here he is on the left:



On the right:


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

This is her, Gemma Gibbons


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> wow gorgeous


thanks :wub:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The Turkish volleyball team :wub: All the women's volleyball team :wub: I have a soft spot for Zoe Smith too, our little weightlifting cutie.

EDIT: And some of the US women's football team. Wow, some of them could models. Actually, most women on team sports!


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Im getting worried guys, this post is like gaydar.....wheres the women? :cool2:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Im getting worried guys, this post is like gaydar.....wheres the women? :cool2:

Chris hoy?


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

I forgot Zoe Smith, she's cute a feck only 18 or so but hell yeah !


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Russian beach volleyball player Anastasia Vasina 6'2 I believe!

http://4.cdn.tapcdn.com/images/thumbs/taps/2012/07/anastasia-vasina-at-fivb-beach-volleyball-swatch-world-tour-2012-a-cb6f4365-sz500x728-animate.jpg

http://0.static.wix.com/media/f5b9a3_3802170150b73f0e538ec3634e5aac8b.jpg_1024


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

tania cagnotto italian synchro diver

http://www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Tania+Cagnotto+18th+FINA+Visa+Diving+World+Xhace5_EQx1l.jpg


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Boyanka Kostova :wub:

not even mad she could outlift me



Havent watched any other events so i dunno about any others, i imagine the volleyball has some lookers !


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.facenfacts.com/daily_img/27231_L_Victoria_Pendleton.-Zara-Da.jpg

Victoria Pendleton and Zara Dampney naked!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Stephanie Rice - aussy swimmer










mel adams - aussie pole volter










lolo jones - usa track










Leryn Franco - jav paraguay


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

The women's weightlifter from... Errr... Moldova?? I think.


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Alison stokke


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Fcuk sakes! Alot of talent there! I knew i should have applied for a job at the stadium?!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

itsme1 said:


> View attachment 90573
> 
> 
> Alison stokke


She's purdy :wub:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

PMSL @ the guys posting pics of blokes in a thread titled "Olympic hotties!" :lol:

EXTREME HOMMO? lol


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Craigyboy said:


> View attachment 90516
> 
> 
> Jess ennis what's not to like?
> ...


Serious soft spot for Jess


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ninja_smurf said:


> PMSL @ the guys posting pics of blokes in a thread titled "Olympic hotties!" :lol:
> 
> EXTREME HOMMO? lol


Tbf, there are gay members (no pun intended) on here

Massive crush on Julia Rohde too, German weightlifter


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

FGT said:


> Russian beach volleyball player Anastasia Vasina 6'2 I believe!
> 
> http://4.cdn.tapcdn.com/images/thumbs/taps/2012/07/anastasia-vasina-at-fivb-beach-volleyball-swatch-world-tour-2012-a-cb6f4365-sz500x728-animate.jpg
> 
> http://0.static.wix.com/media/f5b9a3_3802170150b73f0e538ec3634e5aac8b.jpg_1024


Been enjoying Russia's games


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah and my family wonders why i love the womens volley ball now,,lol


----------



## Siphasi (Apr 10, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


>


LOL at that camera man, what a geezer xD


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Siphasi said:


> LOL at that camera man, what a geezer xD


brilliant that isnt it hahaha!


----------



## Whimsical (Nov 14, 2010)

What about the Ukraine's Jude Princess?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Whimsical said:


> What about the Ukraine's Jude Princess?
> 
> View attachment 90607


you sure that isnt Susan Boyle?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> brilliant that isnt it hahaha!


!!!!!!


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Whimsical said:


> What about the Ukraine's Jude Princess?
> 
> View attachment 90607


theres my misses absoulte beauty u jelous lmfao .. just to think someone out there thinks shes attractive makes u feel sick ha


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Okay my serious suggestion Maria Sharipova


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Okay my serious suggestion Maria Sharipova


Tidy


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Lidia Valentin


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Lidia Valentin


Dem glutes


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

New Zealand hockey team got sim hawties


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Was at the Olympics today and pretty much all of the women's pole vaulters were fit as.

I'll leave you lot to make up your own smutty innuendo's about that.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Bulgarian 100m runner Ivet Lalova:


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

Anyone just see that 'ivet laluva' in the 100m? Phwoar.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr Zed said:


> Anyone just see that 'ivet laluva' in the 100m? Phwoar.


Beat you to it :tongue:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I want Jessica Ennis.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Zola said:


> I want Jessica's anus.


Fixed for you. :devil2: :laugh:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

She is worthy to climb atop my pole of justice and sentence me.


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Natalie Coughlin USA swimming team.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> View attachment 90659
> 
> 
> Natalie Coughlin USA swimming team.


She is hawt.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

She would get the pork sword


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Nadine Broersen










Katarina johnson thompson




























Hannah Powell


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

Ivona Dadic, she was just going round with Jess Ennis after the 800m, she is gorgeous! Sorry no pictures to hand !


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Petra Niemann german sailor, holy hindu


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ennis is my fav.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Ennis is my fav.


I always knew you was a wise man :thumb:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Tbf, there are gay members (no pun intended) on here
> 
> Massive crush on Julia Rohde too, German weightlifter


Great Snatch.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Proteen Paul said:


> Great Snatch.


The amount of times i said that during the Snatch event was shocking... and people just wouldn't understand why i'd be laughing saying it lol.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

zsuzsanna jakabos :wub:


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Team GB womens beach volleyball team



wow!..


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

USA womens water polo team:thumb:



aparently team gb... :beer:



i do believe a camel toe is in shot!..


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

I've sat watching watching half the women's events with a leaky tip.


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

Julia Rohde...she could squat like that over me anytime...she could even fart in my face!! hehehe


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

arnoldisnumerou said:


> I've sat watching watching half the women's events with a leaky tip.


hahaha...ya not on yer own mate! lol


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Not long till this is moved to the MA......


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

It's hard to explain sudden wood to the misses during the volley ball lol.

Zoe from the weight lifting is still hot


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and here is me just totally appreciaing the sport and effort of all these athletes :whistling:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> and here is me just totally appreciaing the sport and effort of all these athletes :whistling:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> and here is me just totally appreciaing the sport and effort of all these athletes :whistling:


Fcuk off I bet you've been in the bathroom more times this last week than any other time in your life. :tongue:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Squirrel said:


> That there Celltech & creatine me thinks:whistling:


And a special German kebab


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dont know if its been said but lori jones is amazing


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

AK-26 said:


> I always knew you was a wise man :thumb:


I really like her.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> dont know if its been said but lori jones is amazing
> 
> View attachment 90754


Oomph, dem abz!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Nidge said:


> And a special German kebab


Sabine Lisicki's by any chance?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm actually suitably impressed I might actually give these Olympics some of my valuable time :whistling:


----------



## Wolfman1388 (Aug 4, 2012)

hackskii said:


> View attachment 90757
> View attachment 90758
> View attachment 90759
> View attachment 90760
> ...


haha..the good thing is that ennis competes in the hurdles...thus, is photographed many times with her legs open! she has one fantastic **** though...id love to tonguepunch her fartbox!! hahaha


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Pendleton all day


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Pendleton defo.

This girl won gold yesterday on the vault, Sandra Izbasa from Romainia:





Was going to post a pic of the girl from the USA who got silver too... until I just Googled her and found out she's 16 :nono:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

But the Ausie dancing hurdler wins hands down on the sexyness stakes for me (not in the Olympics)



Even the girl stood behind here is getting wet :lol:


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

2004mark said:


> Was going to post a pic of the girl from the USA who got silver too... until I just Googled her and found out she's 16 :nono:


Ha Danger Danger!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

chinup said:


> Ha Danger Danger!


Worth doing time for??


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Pendleton all day long for me as well, gorgeous.

Although I bet some of those female gymnasts would be a handful in the sack, flexible and athletic, mmmm....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> Pendleton all day long for me as well, gorgeous.
> 
> Although I bet some of those female gymnasts would be a handful in the sack, flexible and athletic, mmmm....


thing with pendleton though is she doesnt have a forehead, she has a fivehead. its fvcking massive lol!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> thing with pendleton though is she doesnt have a forehead, she has a fivehead. its fvcking massive lol!


That's ok, so is my c0ck. :whistling:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Lidia Valentin


lol, you seen her from the front tho?! Nice jaw line pmsl


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gary29 said:


> That's ok, so is my c0ck. :whistling:


is that on your forehead too? :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i did have a few fantasies about dismounting chicks from the bars landing straight on my erect dong FTW


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

http://beautiful-pics.org/bia-and-branca-feres/

Brazilian synch swimmers, Bia or Branca Feres, you choose!


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Some good ones on here ...not good for my Ennis elbow


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Beth Tweddle


----------



## Corby (Jun 18, 2008)

Ennis for me lads.


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

ShaneB said:


> http://beautiful-pics.org/bia-and-branca-feres/
> 
> Brazilian synch swimmers, Bia or Branca Feres, you choose!


Stunning!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Just watching the hockey. Some of the Dutch team are rather tidy.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

We are spoilt for choice this Olympics!


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

Definatley not that Belarus shot putter anyway!!!!


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

This is the stunner!!!!!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

belarus shot putter defo has a test level of at least 25nmol


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

raf3070 said:


> This is the stunner!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 90909


:laugh: Looks more like a bloke!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

raf3070 said:


> This is the stunner!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 90909


Just seen her. My god she must have a candy rock.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

From Rob Warner on Twitter:

Commentator just said woman's shot put winner was 'a different class', 'a different sex' would have been more accurate :laugh:


----------



## skinnylittlegit (May 26, 2008)

Louise Hazel


----------



## skinnylittlegit (May 26, 2008)

Or a group session?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

skinnylittlegit said:


> Or a group session?


Oh my, good thing I am at work. :lol:

Love those abs


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Vanessa Ferrari


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

lori jones,she is a virgin aswell seemingly. nice.

also like the american black sprinter sanya richards ross. tidy.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

raf3070 said:


> This is the stunner!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 90909


Cinder..fella!


----------



## Rick Flair (Aug 16, 2011)

How has no one said Georganne Moline?!?

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=georganne+moline&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&sa=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&channel=s&biw=1024&bih=597&tbm=isch&tbnid=iownM0UIxdAsZM:&imgrefurl=http://plan-your-escape.tumblr.com/&docid=McRtc9-E859xrM&imgurl=http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8d53v8aCc1ray0i0o1_400.jpg&w=396&h=594&ei=AEkhUOm7L4f80QWPo4HIAg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=451&sig=118424081297039803668&page=3&tbnh=135&tbnw=104&start=40&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:40,i:214&tx=22&ty=62


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rick Flair said:


> How has no one said Georganne Moline?!?
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=georganne+moline&um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&sa=N&rls=org.mozilla:en-GBfficial&channel=s&biw=1024&bih=597&tbm=isch&tbnid=iownM0UIxdAsZM:&imgrefurl=http://plan-your-escape.tumblr.com/&docid=McRtc9-E859xrM&imgurl=http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8d53v8aCc1ray0i0o1_400.jpg&w=396&h=594&ei=AEkhUOm7L4f80QWPo4HIAg&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=451&sig=118424081297039803668&page=3&tbnh=135&tbnw=104&start=40&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:40,i:214&tx=22&ty=62


Wow, so pretty.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I just have a thing for Lisa Dobriski, as soon as she speaks, she just comes across so lovely, but she is very outspoke on cheating, so most on here would not get down her drive lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm suffering from Ennis Elbow hehehe


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Yelena Isinbayeva got bronze last night in the pole vault... looked pretty sexy


----------



## davmajic (Oct 13, 2010)

subo...subo...subo... lol


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Had to laugh at Frankie Boyle on twitter the other evening:

"I like the idea of Jessica Ennis, but in reality my gut would settle into her abs filling them like pancake mix in a waffle iron"


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

liliana fernandez, Spanish Beach volleyball player

DAT ASS..


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

The smoking hot Keri-Anne Payne is on at lunch today: :wub:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Catalina ponor

There are some birds in the Womens hockey too.

I tell you what ill be watching more sports featured in the olympics now!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

How has nobody said Laura Trot yet!?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Si Train said:


> How has nobody said Laura Trot yet!?
> 
> View attachment 91190


because shes the definition of an average looking woman?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Si Train said:


> How has nobody said Laura Trot yet!?
> 
> View attachment 91190


because this thread is called olympic hotties, not olympic munters


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

A coach helping his girl out. :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hackskii said:


> A coach helping his girl out. :lol:


wtf!


----------



## bulitz (Mar 9, 2011)

hackskii said:


> A coach helping his girl out. :lol:


I'll give he a hand lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I doubt that is real, no way that would happen in public, and on TV where millions can view.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Vanessa Ferrari


Ide stick my tongue up her ****


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I doubt that is real, no way that would happen in public, and on TV where millions can view.


wouldnt be too sure mate, sky sports show Liverpool getting ****ed on a weekly basis


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont want to move this to the MA guys, even though my pic is pushing it, lets keep it clean, the smash this, smash that will only get this moved.


----------



## mug2k (Jun 29, 2009)

Foamy said:


> Just watching the hockey. Some of the Dutch team are rather tidy.


Yep I agree


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Sanya Richards-Ross




























Shelly-Ann Fraser-Pryce


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Can you tell these two apart?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

yes


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

McKayla wins it for me, just for the shame and humiliation she would make me feel by pulling this face in the bedroom. :crying:


----------

